# Google- A guide to probiotics - Times Online



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=sJAlS9ydOVcJ&imgurl=www.timesonline.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00473/body_4_385_473449a.jpg width=80 height=38 alt="" border=1>Times Online[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">A guide to probioticsTimes Online, UK - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>*...* easing symptoms in some patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), and even possibly reducing the risk of heart disease and cancer of the *bowel*. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

